# Mildew/mold smell during flowering



## mactight (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a worry goingon here.I am in week 6 of flowering,useing fox farm nutes,R.O. water.Fans going,venalations good, 400 hps. 12/12. I water evry third day,but they seemed to be wanting more lately,which is normal.I went into my flowering room and it smells like mildew,or mold.Can any on tell me what mold in the buds look like or got any pics.Or could it be root rot going on?My RH is never higher then 40%.plus could you give me any help on how to take care of this problem.Thanks everyone.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 20, 2007)

Mold in the bud looks like a brown wet place on the buds but usually is on nice size buds. Not early budding.  Are they in pots or hydro. If in pots do you have them in trays that could be holding water in the bottom.  If not im not sure.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 20, 2007)

only advice i can give is (if it is possibly mold) decrease the humidity down to 20%. 
what size pots are you growing in-or hydro???


----------



## mactight (Aug 20, 2007)

When the light came on I went in there and smelled all the buds and didint smell anything,but you can still smell it in the air.I got them in 4 gallon pot.Acouple of them I smeeled the holes and They smelled like dirt,then there was this other pot,that i borrowed from my wife,looked at the bottom of it and it hardly any drain holes.So I am thinking I got root rot going on in there,How can I take care of that?Just not water until tHAT PLANT really droops?Thanks again.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 20, 2007)

mactight said:
			
		

> When the light came on I went in there and smelled all the buds and didint smell anything,but you can still smell it in the air.I got them in 4 gallon pot.Acouple of them I smeeled the holes and They smelled like dirt,then there was this other pot,that i borrowed from my wife,looked at the bottom of it and it hardly any drain holes.So I am thinking I got root rot going on in there,How can I take care of that?Just not water until tHAT PLANT really droops?Thanks again.


 
If it plastic poke a hole in the bottom a few times


----------



## Growdude (Aug 20, 2007)

mactight said:
			
		

> When the light came on I went in there and smelled all the buds and didint smell anything,but you can still smell it in the air.I got them in 4 gallon pot.Acouple of them I smeeled the holes and They smelled like dirt,then there was this other pot,that i borrowed from my wife,looked at the bottom of it and it hardly any drain holes.So I am thinking I got root rot going on in there,How can I take care of that?Just not water until tHAT PLANT really droops?Thanks again.


 
If you have root rot so bad you smell it you would definetly see some yellowing and sick plant.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 20, 2007)

Fungus Botrytis
This is the most common variety of fungus found on cannabis plants. It is also called gray mold, gray blight or Botrytis blight. It begins its life as a white powder-like growth, which eventually turns gray as it spreads.

Fungus Botrytis forms spores that dislodge and are spread to neighboring plants. The spores can stay dormant for quite some time, so growers should treat all the plants in the surrounding area for Fungus Botrytis. This is because the fungus has a high tendency to stealth spread itself without notice in spore format. Spores do not need living matter to stay alive.They can lay dormant almost anywhere.
If you can solve a Fungus Botrytis problem quickly then you may prevent spores from being produced and this is why growers need to keep a close eye on their plants. Fungi are very hard to clean by hand. Rotted areas must be clipped away instead.

Fungus Botrytis will grow wherever it comes in contact with plant nutrients.This means that the fungus is more likely to be found developing on necrotic plant tissue or other damaged areas of the plant where the nutrients are more readily accessible. From here it spreads to other areas of the plant causing its feeding patches to rot. Cut areas after pruning and cloning are especially susceptible to Fungus Botrytis.

High humidity will cause fungi to spread more rapidly so lower humidity levels if needed. In some cases, lowering the humidity is all that is needed to prevent the fungi from spreading. Mold should also be treated the same way. If lowering the humidity does not solve fungi or mold problems then you need to apply a fungicide on the infected areas. Fungicides can be used on the infected areas to remove the fungus &#8212; preventing further plant rot. Spores tend to fall downwards so remove the top layer of soil from your infected plant and throw this away. After harvest, a previously infected grow area should be cleaned down to prevent further fungi growth during your next crop.

Hippy


----------



## mactight (Aug 20, 2007)

I took my drill and drilled about a dozen holes in the pot in question,and smelled the new popped holes and smelled like dirt,no root rot.My buds dont smell like mold,there is no visiable mold/mildew on them buds.There is no visiable growth on the soil.What am I missing here?:hairpull:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 20, 2007)

I hope you're keeping those fans going 24/7. I used to have mine switched off at night. Humidity used to be less than 40 during the day but was as high as 90 by morning ... excellent conditions for mould.  Air flow is just as important at night. Good luck


----------



## mactight (Aug 20, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I hope you're keeping those fans going 24/7. I used to have mine switched off at night. Humidity used to be less than 40 during the day but was as high as 90 by morning ... excellent conditions for mould. Air flow is just as important at night. Good luck


Thats a very good thought,but I do keep a fan on 24/7.I had to water again today,I really didnt smell it to bad today.But we will see what happens tonight.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 20, 2007)

If u still smelling mold then u need to check ur walls or the surrandings!!!
My old trailer had mold in the walls and it can spread to other places and it bad to breathe it..!!!


----------



## mactight (Aug 20, 2007)

I just went in there cause its a half hour before they go to bed for the night.The smell is back and my RH is up to 51%.I dont have a dehumidifier or the money to pick one up  until pay day.Whats another way to help bring down the RH in my flowering room?


----------



## berserker (Aug 21, 2007)

Well if you have ac,run a duct from the ac to the grow room or from the floor duct to your grow room and let the ac blow for awhile.It wont totally help you but will bring youre RH down atleast 10 points.Thats the best I can do for you on that one.Any one else got any other ideas?Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 28, 2007)

if it`s root-rot then the roots will be "slimey".
just a tip...


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 28, 2007)

You could try to take a bottle of sanitizer = 1 part bleach to 1 million parts water. A very light solution that should not effect your plant if accidentalt misted but try cleaning off the walls in your grow room with this give it a couple hours to dry and then go check the smell.

Also do you open the door to your grow room to let in fresh air? I do this all day while the lights are on, lets in CO2 for the plant at the same time.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 28, 2007)

have you oscillating fans in there?


----------

